# Review - Sailor Jerry



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Brand: Sailor Jerry 
Type: Spiced Navy Rum 
Price: $22.95 in Washington

If you have read most of my reviews you may have noticed something repeats in the background relatively often. If you haven't, well here is a good photo for you:










Sailor Jerry is one of three affordable rums I routinely fall back on, the other two being Capt. Morgan's Private Stock and The Kraken. However, without a question, Sailor is the highest quality of the three. Let's start with a little bit of history.

Sailor is the personal recipe of Norman "Sailor Jerry" Collins. Jerry was a tattoo artist in Hawaii in the 1920's that had a taste for rum. The rum is distilled in multiple locations in the Caribbean but I believe it is primarily from the US Virgin Islands. The rums are blended to specification and then are infused with their blend of spices before bottling.

Now on to the drink. Sailor has a very typical caramel color for spiced rums. Nice and golden, not cloudy at all. Leaves a thin film on the glass. Just the way you would want it to do. Right away the first thing you are going to smell is the Vanilla. It is very strong in this rum, but not in such a way as to detract from the rest that this rum has to offer. You can also smell the cinnamon in the spice mix, however I am not picking up much else from the spice category.

When you get down to drinking, those are the first two things you will get. A very intense vanilla and a warm cinnamon. Following that I can pick up on a pretty distinct cherry flavor. Going right along with it Jerry has an excellent caramel quality that helps turn it into a really easy sipper. However this drink does have some muscle to it, it is bottled at 92 proof, which is considerably higher than other similar spiced rums (typically in the 70-80 range) and you can tell on the back end. However it is not a pungent/unpleasant alcohol burn like one would associate with a strong/cheaper vodka. It is more of a pleasant heat that reminds you of the alcohol content.

This rum is easy to sip any way you like it, I find no need for ice to open up any flavors or dull any methanol type burn. So drink it the way you prefer most.

If you are going to mix it, it works equally as well in a standard drink like Rum and Coke where both the vanilla and cherry still come to the front and hold their own, or in a typical beach Rum drink where the cinnamon spice can help tone down the sometimes over powering fruit drink sweetness.

There is a reason I keep coming back to Sailor Jerry time and time again. It is reliable, strong, affordable, and above all else, just a damn good drink.


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

Great review! Back in Dallas I was buying 1.75L for $16 each. Hell of a deal for a good, cheap, sipping rum.


----------



## Simon.G (Jan 10, 2013)

Sailor Jerry is my favourite 'tipple'! Sailor Jerry mixed with Diet Coke.
I've tried Cherry Coke, but found the Cherry Coke took away the Sailor Jerry taste.
:happy:


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

Simon.G said:


> Sailor Jerry is my favourite 'tipple'! Sailor Jerry mixed with Diet Coke.
> I've tried Cherry Coke, but found the Cherry Coke took away the Sailor Jerry taste.
> :happy:


Try Jerry with Cream Soda. It's the Bom !


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

Me and a friend used to down a handle of this stuff almost every night. Much respect for Jailor Serry, he'll kick your ass.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Sailor is good stuff. Between Sailor and Zacapa I'm kept fairly happy...lol


----------



## Simon.G (Jan 10, 2013)

Zacapa is top notch too! :amen:


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Makes a great floater for foofy frozen drinks, too.


----------

